# Australia to slash number of invaders it allows



## Preacher (Nov 19, 2018)

'Enough, Enough, Enough': Australia Ready to Slash Migrant Intake

Good start but it needs to be ZERO!


----------



## harmonica (Nov 19, 2018)

smart


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 21, 2018)

Australia has country specific quotas.  Isn't that smart?


----------



## ThirdTerm (Nov 21, 2018)

Australia's annual refugee intake is too high (20,000). It could be slashed to just 200 or so because Australia is not Canada or Norway, which are known to be humanitarian. When it comes to the total number of refugees recognised and resettled by a country, Australia ranks 25th.

These are the top five countries by that measure:

Turkey
Russia
Germany
Tanzania
United States


----------



## theliq (Nov 22, 2018)

Odium said:


> 'Enough, Enough, Enough': Australia Ready to Slash Migrant Intake
> 
> Good start but it needs to be ZERO!


Rubbish,for so many reasons but pointless to explain to an Odious Pea Brains such as you are Odium


----------



## theliq (Nov 22, 2018)

ThirdTerm said:


> Australia's annual refugee intake is too high (20,000). It could be slashed to just 200 or so because Australia is not Canada or Norway, which are known to be humanitarian. When it comes to the total number of refugees recognised and resettled by a country, Australia ranks 25th.
> 
> These are the top five countries by that measure:
> 
> ...


MORON


----------



## Preacher (Nov 23, 2018)

theliq said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > 'Enough, Enough, Enough': Australia Ready to Slash Migrant Intake
> ...


Coming from a  Jew this is no surprise. I support diversity for Israel! Lets flood their country with Africans and Mexicans and all kinds of third world shit!


----------



## pismoe (Jan 17, 2019)

'aussies' oughta STOP ALL intake of diverse peoples .   Heck , you are an island and can do that Liq .  Plus i hear that you already have a couple of islands many miles off your coasts that already have infrastructure build for Diverse 'boat people' looking to mess up Australia   Liq .


----------



## Toronado3800 (Jan 17, 2019)

Odium said:


> 'Enough, Enough, Enough': Australia Ready to Slash Migrant Intake
> 
> Good start but it needs to be ZERO!



So let me get this straight.  You posted an article which starts off saying the economic growth has been great and then alludes to infrastructure not keeping up with it?

Remember all them times we debated about more citizens and our space force being as good as China's?

But yeah, we got to make ours legal, illegals aren't citizens.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 17, 2019)

For a place established as penal colony this seems rather uppity.....


----------



## pismoe (Jan 17, 2019)

they built a great society and civilization , why mess that up by importing diverse third worlders  ManO .


----------



## pismoe (Jan 17, 2019)

Toronado3800 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > 'Enough, Enough, Enough': Australia Ready to Slash Migrant Intake
> ...


----------------------------------------   as good as 'chinas' , --------------   those words  alone shows how far the USA has fallen  Toron.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 17, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> For a place established as penal colony this seems rather uppity.....


------------------------------   actually , i think that that Old Blood and GENES has partially been responsible for making Australia a pretty nice country ManO .


----------



## Toronado3800 (Jan 17, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Yeah, so we better do something about it.  The Chinese may poop themselves back into the 3rd world.  It may or may not happen before competing with or fighting them turns us into what England is today, a decent place and a decent power. 

When I see immigrants I see economic growth.  Notice I didn't say illegals.  Personally if I were a D in Congress I'd trade wall funding for naturalization of functional illegals and some big increase on the immigration cap.  Hell, I'd even make the new immigrants own houses in downtown Cleveland if they wanna come here.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 17, 2019)

ECONOMIC Growth , feck that .  I and most Americans are eating fine .  Money is not the most important thing except to 'whores and criminals' who will do anything for money   Toron .


----------

